# Eine Art DropDown-Menu für JAVA?



## rapthor (23. Jan 2005)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Art DropDown-Menu in der JAVA Klassenbibliothek? In etwa so ein Teil, was man von Windows her kennt: ne Textzeile und rechts daneben so ein kleiner schwarzer Pfeil, der dann ein Feld aufklappt mit weiteren Einträgen.

Danke,
Rapthor


----------



## Networx (23. Jan 2005)

gibt es:


```
JComboBox combo2 = new JComboBox( lang );

    combo2.setEditable( true );
    combo2.setSelectedItem( "Eintrag" );
    combo2.setMaximumRowCount( 4 );
```


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Jan 2005)

Meinst du dat? http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JComboBox.html


----------



## rapthor (23. Jan 2005)

Ahh danke! Das hab ich gesucht!


----------

